# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  S.773 - Cybersecurity Act of 2009

## Volitzer

S.773 - Cybersecurity Act of 2009

http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-s773/text

----------


## akihabro

SEC. 18. CYBERSECURITY RESPONSIBILITIES AND AUTHORITY.

      The President--

            (2) may declare a cybersecurity emergency and order the limitation or shutdown of Internet traffic to and from any compromised Federal Government or United States critical infrastructure information system or network

----------


## Volitzer

Hopefully if people realize that Jay Rockefeller is behind it, it'll never make it out of committee.

----------


## TastyWheat

I love their new feature that lets you comment on sections of the bill, not just the bill as a whole.  I might start using this over GovTrack.

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

Anyone know what the status of this bill is?

----------


## Todd

More info.  

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=s111-773

http://www.campaignforliberty.com/blog.php?view=18355

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

Gracias!

----------


## Dieseler

Rockefeller?
He's got plenty of money... Why would he want to hurt us or the internet?


J/K lol.

----------


## LibertasPraesidium

opencongress is amazing Ive been using it for about a week now.  Absolutely amazing. Ive read that bill, it deals mainly with government infrastructure in purview of the Internet security and how to best handle it.

Problem is it gives the Pres. power to make a counsel of sorts to handle it, and requires people to get licenses to be labeled as cybersecurity specialists within the Gov't.

----------


## SimpleName

> opencongress is amazing Ive been using it for about a week now.


I love the site as well. What makes it even better is that there are a ton of pro-liberty people on there. If you look at the most popular politicians Ron Paul is always near the top and the member vote counts are always heavily to the libertarian position. Fun! 

No comment on S773.

----------

